# French Pyrenees - D918



## TPK (May 17, 2005)

This September I thought that i would meander through the Pyrenees following the D918. Does anyone know of any problems on this road for motorhomes?
One stretch i understand is one-way for 2 hours. 

I shall be grateful for any assistance or advice.

Terry Keane


----------



## kelbal (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi terry,
I've just come across your post in a google search. Did you ever travel the D918 in your motorhome? Between Laruns and Angeles Gazost? Don't mind winding roads, but would be wary of low height restrictions (overhanging cliffs, narrow tunnels). Any tips? Thanks a mil

P


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

If you Google 'D918 France' you'll get some clips come up on you-tube - you could take a look at them if nothing else comes up


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've driven it in a car - in the pissing rain and quite foggy at the high points - and that was pretty interesting to say the least! it wouldn't be easy in a motorhome but as it's one of the classic stages on the Tour de France, no doubt motorhomes go up it but whether you could do it the whole way I don't know.

but - look at the tunnel on this page - no height given but it looks a toughie! http://www.dangerousroads.org/europe/france/3453-col-d-aubisque.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon as this thread is 11 years old and Terry only posted 7 times its safe to say he came a cropper. 

I think thats the stretch that goes over the Col D'Aubisque. Ive done it, I think its in our guide to the Pyrenees on this page. Hank the Tank Downloads page.

From memory its perfectly fine. I dont remember any one way bits either. Like most of the major passes in the Pyrenees they send coaches up them and I also dont remember any height restrictions or overhangs anywhere in those mountains.

Lac Estang is along that stretch as well which is stunning but I heard a rumour they had closed off the wilding spots but I am not sure.


----------

